# "Lumber core" plywood - be sure you know what you're getting



## live4ever

Timely post. Lumbercore ply is making a comeback - all the orange BORGS in my area have started stocking it in 1/4 sheets. It is very light, and I suspect you may be right - it won't be as high quality as the lumbercore ply of old, with possibly much less bending resistance.

And at $15 per 24×48" sheet, the borg version is not exactly cheap.


----------



## JJohnston

This was $40/sheet for 3/4".


----------



## Dusty56

It appears to be Pine used for the core from here , which might explain the light weight …Possibly Radiata Pine
I've seen some that also resembled Mahogany in color and texture as well. Back in the 80's , the Lumber Core plywood that I handled was a hardwood ,fingerjointed core and at the very least they used Poplar. Either way , the plywood should have to meet strict codes and should have a stamp on it on the lesser face or the edge if it is finish grade plywood.


----------



## sdmref

Did anyone notice that the manufacturer used wood with the pith included in the core? How dimensionally stable is that? They need to be called out on their processes. Its one thing not buy it, but another to let them know why we won't buy it.


----------



## chriswright

The maple lumber core I've got in my shop is pretty good, and it's pretty heavy. And a lot more expensive.


----------



## araldite

Thanks for the education. I've never seen it before but now I'll know what it is and avoid it when it pops up in my store.


----------



## 489tad

Thanks for the info. You'll have to a strong edge with a groove to make that piece usefull.


----------



## FunnelStudio

I thought the great thing about standard, multiply plywood was that it was fairly more sustainable, what are the benefits of this material?


----------



## 308Gap

Whats the outside veneer like?
3/4 or 23/32 ?


----------



## Dusty56

FunnelStudio….You can put screws / hinges into/onto it on the edges for doors etc….And it is supposed to be more ridgid for shelving and panels etc..


----------



## JJohnston

It's more rigid only if all the core pieces run the full length of the sheet, and that's the problem with this stuff. Each face has two thin veneer layers, one transverse and one longitudinal. It's pine, grade B on both sides. It's 23/32.


----------

